# Cops seize loads of pot



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...us/drug_seizure


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I bet they go and waste it all


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Damn, I wish that truck had gotten through and come to my place.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

stupid dog. he blew it for a lot of us.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i bet the cops took it home and smoked it all.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

how would they go about getting rid of something like that???
I KNOW!!! they take it into their little secluded rooms....n bust out the bong...then, they pack the rest into small little baggies.....enough to take someone in, then plant it into what they think may be a druggers home...so that they jus framed the poor guy, their boss is proud of them, then they take that home, n smoke it w/their homies... ::ideas:: hrm...check it:: maryjane = cravings...cops = donuts, and lots of it... are they hungry?? i dont think so! cravings kicking in..now!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

""Any time we can prevent 10 tons of narcotics from entering the streets of America, it's a great day for the U.S. Customs Service," said Michael Turner, special agent in charge of the U.S. Customs Office of Investigations in San Diego. " - Yahoo News

....gee i wonder why i'd be a great day for the US Customs







....i mean if i smoked all that $#!T, i'd be giddy all day long and say "dude, today's been a great day!"


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

that really sucks
MAD


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

speaking of the ganja , we should have a smokers lounge on here. converse about stuff while enjoying a smoke!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what is it about stoners that makes them buy fish tanks?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Xenon's got the herb!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...anyone ever try smokin a teabag?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

they dispose of it by burning it and standing real close to superevize it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...anyone ever try smokin a teabag?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > ...anyone ever try smokin a teabag?


 what? im just asking thats all, cuz my boy did it, and im just wondering if he's the only dumbf**k who has done that or are there others


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Can any one do the math as to ruffly how much it was / is worth? the truck load? i dont know what a pound of pot goes for.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Ah dont worry guys, it was Mexican dirt weed, we got the good sh*t coming out of Oregon







it will make it to a dealer near you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Street value of a pound of weed is roughly a grand.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

geezes thats a lot of money


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

DAMNIT WEED WOULD AHVE BEEN CHEAP LIKE $60 FOR A QUATER BAG OF PURPLE HAZE


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

when I was a kid purple haze was a kind of acid, Now they call weed that?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm glad they caught that guy. I don't know about you guys but I ain't planning on smoking any kind of $h!t or doing drugs. I don't wanna live somewhere where people are dropping dead all over the place because $h!t is being smoked. You guys who do do this crap....do you know what your doing to your bodies? Answer this question.....Do you really wanna die when your 50 years old? I hope someday weed doesn't exist.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> I'm glad they caught that guy. I don't know about you guys but I ain't planning on smoking any kind of $h!t or doing drugs. I don't wanna live somewhere where people are dropping dead all over the place because $h!t is being smoked. You guys who do do this crap....do you know what your doing to your bodies? Answer this question.....Do you really wanna die when your 50 years old? I hope someday weed doesn't exist.


 ....people don't die from smoking weed







...people die because they do stupid $#!t after they smoke it....but what a great way to die, thinking that you're superman and decide to fly into traffic to save a purple teletubby who TOO happens to be smoking a bob


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

wonder if this works?


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...you been hittin the cheeba haven't you?


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...you been hittin the cheeba haven't you?


 not for awhile, need to get another job....so tests are awaiting....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> wonder if this works?


 Hahaha thats sweet!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad they caught that guy. I don't know about you guys but I ain't planning on smoking any kind of $h!t or doing drugs. I don't wanna live somewhere where people are dropping dead all over the place because $h!t is being smoked. You guys who do do this crap....do you know what your doing to your bodies? Answer this question.....Do you really wanna die when your 50 years old? I hope someday weed doesn't exist.
> ...


 1/2 correct, their have been no deaths directly relating to smoking hashish, but this does not mean it does not contribute to causing cancer and other desieses.
also you do not get tripps from smoking weed







you need something stronger like acid or mushrooms for that.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

xjfella95 said:


> wonder if this works?


 You could just use the URL of the smiley with the


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> I'm glad they caught that guy. I don't know about you guys but I ain't planning on smoking any kind of $h!t or doing drugs. I don't wanna live somewhere where people are dropping dead all over the place because $h!t is being smoked. You guys who do do this crap....do you know what your doing to your bodies? Answer this question.....Do you really wanna die when your 50 years old? I hope someday weed doesn't exist.


 Dude, relax. Smoking a blunt won't kill you. You have to smoke a large joint by yourself to get the effect of smoking 5 cigarettes. People hardly ever smoke by themselves so this is not going to be a major contribution to lung cancer. BTW, watching your p's eat a mouse while smoking a blunt is the absolute best. Look in the original video and you will see little bits of smoke from yours truly puffin on a fatty. The only reason I got those p's was so that I could smoke a blunt and watch them eat a mouse, which consequently, I decided to do while I was stoned.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> Dude, relax. Smoking a blunt won't kill you. You have to smoke a large joint by yourself to get the effect of smoking 5 cigarettes. People hardly ever smoke by themselves so this is not going to be a major contribution to lung cancer. BTW, watching your p's eat a mouse while smoking a blunt is the absolute best. Look in the original video and you will see little bits of smoke from yours truly puffin on a fatty. The only reason I got those p's was so that I could smoke a blunt and watch them eat a mouse, which consequently, I decided to do while I was stoned.


 words by a true smoker


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

I really don't care about that Mexican dirt weed. Its all just compressed into bricks and you gotta smoke like a pound just to feel anything. I normally smoke Humboldt which is the best out there IMO, although I have heard lots of good things about Canadian bud too. And there is nothing better than lighting up a fat blunt and watching your fish go to work.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i think they shoulda rolled the truck and let the world get high.


----------

